# Schnurspulgerät selber bauen



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Schnurspulgerät selber bauen bzw nachbau.
Als Vorlage habe ich dies genommen https://www.ebay.de/i/153446434728

Systemprofile, Rohre usw habe ich schon bestellt und alles wird auf Wunschlänge zugeschnitten, mir fehlen aber 3 Sachen und ich weiß nicht wo ich noch suchen soll.
Laut seiner Beschreibung hat er alle Teile bei Mädler, Kipp und Würth gekauft, Mädler und Kipp habe ich alleine suchen können, bei Würth komme ich als normale Person ohne Gewerbe nicht ran.

Ich bräuchte noch die beiden Spitzen mit Kugellager










Dann bräuchte ich noch die Antriebsscheibe + Gegenstück, Antriebsscheibe soll mit Zahnriemen betrieben werden und beide sollen Kugellager haben bzw so viel Platz sein das ich eins rein machen kann





Zentrierspitze mit Kugellager






Falls es hier jemand gibt der sich in diesem Bereich auskennt, würde ich mich über ein bisschen Hilfe freuen so das ich an die benötigten Teile ran kommen, da ich nicht mal genau weiß wie man die Spitzen nennt mit Kugellager.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe 
Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (17. Mai 2019)

Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren - sieht bisher gut aus! Aber was erhoffst du dir davon? 

Für mich sind das Relikte aus vergangenen Tagen -  als die Angelrollen eben noch nicht mit X-Wrap (Kreuzwicklung) usw. daher kamen.


----------



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Das ich mir was selber gebaut habe


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Mai 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren - sieht bisher gut aus! Aber was erhoffst du dir davon?
> 
> Für mich sind das Relikte aus vergangenen Tagen -  als die Angelrollen eben noch nicht mit X-Wrap (Kreuzwicklung) usw. daher kamen.


Ein Freund von mir hat während seines Informatikstudiums seine Waschmaschine mit einem Unix OS und WLAN ausgestattet, auf meine Frage wieso zu Hölle er sowas tut antwortete er "Weil ich es kann"


----------



## Orothred (17. Mai 2019)

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Immer öfter kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden gesehen hat, der wohl mal von einem gehört hat, der nen 3D-Drucker hat


----------



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich kenne jetzt zwar niemanden mit einem 3D Drucker, aber würde es damit gehen und hält das dann auch?


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2019)

Mir gefallen solche Geräte ungemein, ehrlich. Aber dann frage ich mich, wie oft nimmst du das im Jahr her? Und dann greife ich wieder zum Wassereimer...


----------



## Orothred (17. Mai 2019)

Manne83 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt zwar niemanden mit einem 3D Drucker, aber würde es damit gehen und hält das dann auch?



Ich kenne ein riesiges Exemplar, das Kanalwartungsschächte druckt.....beantwortet das die Frage?


----------



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mir gefallen solche Geräte ungemein, ehrlich. Aber dann frage ich mich, wie oft nimmst du das im Jahr her? Und dann greife ich wieder zum Wassereimer...


Wie gesagt mir geht es in erster Linie nur darum das ich es selber gebaut habe.



> Ich kenne ein riesiges Exemplar, das Kanalwartungsschächte druckt.....beantwortet das die Frage?


Das hört sich doch gut an, habe jetzt Online was gefunden die sowas machen, jetzt muß ich mal schauen ob ich mit diesem CAD Programm klar komme


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2019)

Manne83 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mir geht es in erster Linie nur darum das ich es selber gebaut habe.


Dieses Argument ist unschlagbar. Hau rein!!!


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2019)

Manne83 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt zwar niemanden mit einem 3D Drucker, aber würde es damit gehen und hält das dann auch?



Doch ich  
Ja das geht und hält.


----------



## Wurmbaader (17. Mai 2019)

Die Zentrierspitzen könnte man auch aus Pa oder ähnlichem Drehen und Kugellager einkleben.
Für alle möglichen Teile schau mal bei Misumi oder Norelem die haben eigentlich alles was es so an Teilen und Normalien  gibt.


----------



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Doch ich
> Ja das geht und hält.


Du hast nicht Zufällig Zeit und Lust die Spitzen zu drucken 

Für die Antriebsscheibe mit Gegenstück hätte ich folgende Idee:
Ich nehme POM Rundstab und Säge es in 2-3 cm dicke Scheiben, in der Mitte bohr ich dann so weit rein, das ein Kugellager rein passt und es von der anderen Seite zu ist.
Von Aussen klebe ich dann eine Gummimatte passend ran und an der Antriebsseite klebe ich noch Zahnriemenrad an.
Könnte das funktionieren?


----------



## Mikesch (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo Manne,

POM ist zwar ein sehr guter Werkstoff, aber schwer zu kleben.
Ein Spezialkleber sollte es schon sein.
Entweder ein Cyanacrylatkleber oder 2-Komponenten-Klebstoff auf Basis von modifiziertem Epoxidharz.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2019)

Manne83 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch die beiden Spitzen mit Kugellager
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Bildern fiel mir direkt die Zentrierspitze meiner Miniaturdrehbank ein...der Proxxon DB250.
Einzelteile dafür lassen sich problemlos einkaufen, sind allerdings nicht ganz preisgünstig.
Die Zentrierspitze (natürlich kugelgelagert) kostet ü15,-€.

Alternativen, evtl. auch günstiger, findet man aber auch bei Amazon oder Ebay, einfach mal nach "Reitstock" oder "Zentrierspitze Drehmaschine" googlen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern fiel mir direkt die Zentrierspitze meiner Miniaturdrehbank ein...der Proxxon DB250.



Könnte man auf einer Minidrehbank eigentlich auch eine Spule von innen festspannen?


----------



## alexpp (17. Mai 2019)

Mit einem ziemlich kleinen Dreibackenfutter und nicht zu kleiner Spule könnte man die Spule wahrscheinlich spannen. Ist aber eher nur fürs Polieren oder ähnliches sinnvoll, wo nicht viel Druck auf das Werkstück ausgeübt wird.


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2019)

Manne83 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht Zufällig Zeit und Lust die Spitzen zu drucken


Hast du die als 3D Model vorliegen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Könnte man auf einer Minidrehbank eigentlich auch eine Spule von innen festspannen?



Geht problemlos.
Ansonsten wäre es ja nicht möglich Schalen aus Holz zu drechseln


----------



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Hast du die als 3D Model vorliegen?


Noch nicht, habe mir schon ein CAD Programm instaliert, aber da brauch ich paar mehr Std/Tage um rein zu kommen


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2019)

Möchtest du die Spitzen gedruckt? Weil die drehst ja 5 mal leichter


----------



## Manne83 (17. Mai 2019)

Das wäre mir egal wie sie gemacht werden.


----------

